# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta macrostoma

## leeruisheng

I was enticed by the photos posted by Benny on Betta macrostoma and could no longer resist the urge to get a pair myself. Got this mac. over the weekends.

----------


## cwtan12

This pair looks like the pair in C328 last week. 

I just noticed one of my surviving F1 is a female. I put her with my male 2 days ago and now the male is mouthbrooding.

----------


## benny

Congrats!!!

I've been thinking about starting a pair of wild betta too!! But haven't got around to deciding which pair. Singaporean hobbyists are really spoilt for choice.

Cheers,

----------


## cwtan12

> Congrats!!!
> 
> I've been thinking about starting a pair of wild betta too!! But haven't got around to deciding which pair. Singaporean hobbyists are really spoilt for choice.
> 
> Cheers,


Just go to Compassvale Crescent to practive your fish catching skill. Net of a few sizes are provided.

----------


## leeruisheng

> This pair looks like the pair in C328 last week. 
> 
> I just noticed one of my surviving F1 is a female. I put her with my male 2 days ago and now the male is mouthbrooding.


You're spot on. It's from C328. Congrats to you. You have a wild pair? Can post some photos of yours?




> Congrats!!!
> 
> I've been thinking about starting a pair of wild betta too!! But haven't got around to deciding which pair. Singaporean hobbyists are really spoilt for choice.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks. Which other lfs stocks them or getting from forumers? Want to see them in reality.

----------


## leeruisheng

I read that it's a very difficult species to handle. Requires very clean water and susceptible to diesease. How true is it? Anyone? 

Any pointers to raise them up? 

Is it still possible to get a wild pair?

Thanks.

----------


## cwtan12

ruisheng,

I will take photos of the mouthbrooding b. macrostoma male these 2 days but the photo quality will be bad because I wont use flash when they are mouth brooding. I will try to take the pics of my few mm long betta ideii and pallifina if I can find them.

Maybe you would like to share your tank setup and I will share with you my views about it.

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks cwtan12. Looking forward to your photos. Possible to capture some shots of B.channoides? Another of my favourite.

Tank setup. 2ft tank. ADA amazonia. Ehiem Liberty filter. Floras are mainly crypts and moss. pH 6.4. Temperature varies from 24 to 26 degrees due to aircon in the night.

I've no intention of breeding them.

----------


## cwtan12

I dont have betta channoides now. I have bred all the betta unimaculata group that I had them in pairs but I have not bred any from betta albimarginata group. 

Keeping betta macrostoma alive is not difficult if they dont fight. If they fight, simply house one in a breeding net or breeding container. Just let them see each other and get used to each other. This may take a few days to months.

*Temperature*
If your water temperature is not consistent and they may be prone to illnesses. I used to turn on my aircond 24/7 at 24 degrees but nowadays it's off for 6-7 hours a day from midnight onwards. My tanks are bigger. So the fluctuation isn't that much. 

*Water parameter*
They should do well in any tank bigger than 60litres of water as long as they don't fight. I always maintain my pH above 5 and below 6.2. As for GH and KH, I try to maintain it at 3-6. NO2 and NH3 are always 0. I know someone who swears by having low pH such as 4.5-5 for betta macrostoma but I find it very difficult to maintain at that level. I may end up having low pH on 1 day and higher a week later.


*Breeding*
You may like to try breeding them in the future because it's interesting to see them breed. 

From my experience, the most efficient way to pair them is to let them choose their own mate. Buy a few juveniles, watch them grow and pair is better and less risky than get 2 adult males and 2 females and pairing them ourselves.

I don't wait for rainy season to breed the species from the group. What I usually do is to do a major water change (30-60&#37 :Wink:  if I want any of my betta from betta unimaculata group to mate. Whether they swallow the eggs later is another thing. My betta ideii and palifina bred successfully in community tanks of 10-15 fishes with macrostoma and ocelata inside. However, I still find water quality is the main factor to determine whether they swallow their eggs or not.



All these are from my own observation and experiences which may differ from others'.

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks alot cwtan12. 

What's the diet of your macrostoma?

----------


## cwtan12

Most of the time is cherry and green shrimps. When I am back, sometimes I buy live brine shrimps and tubifex. They eat frozen food also.

----------


## leeruisheng

I tried feeding them with frozen mysis but only the female has a liking towards it. It seems that the female eats whatever food i've thrown in. Didn't want to try frozen blood worms due to higher chances of being affected with internal bacteria. What kind of frozen food do you feed them?

I read that they macrostoma are good jumpers and its' recommended to cover the tank. Any take on that? Thanks.

----------


## Wackytpt

Ruisheng,

Most Bettas are known to be jumpers. You can use and acrylic sheet (those tank divider) as cover.

----------


## valice

> I read that they macrostoma are good jumpers and its' recommended to cover the tank. Any take on that? Thanks.


That's very true. Seen one jump through a small hole and land a couple of meters away from my leg.

----------


## Wackytpt

I witness that too.  :Smile: 

Ruisheng,

Make sure you cover all holes. A little hole and there is an opportunity for them to jump.

----------


## Caesar

O yes they love to jump, i was looking for my betta simplex in my tank and could not find her, then when i looked into the bucket of water for a water change, there she was happily swimming around. Lucky escape :Smile: . When feeding they know your coming and they will jump up out of the water to get the food of the dropper. My simplex will not stop breeding got loads of baby fish now, nearly to many, my local fish shop is taken them of me for credit. I have got them looking for the snake head betta has anybody know anything about it, but now i think i have changed my mind and i'm gonna ask for macrosroma. Good luck with the brooding :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

Ok, thanks for all the replies. Any idea how high they can jump? Will it be to the extend that the whole body would be emersed from the water? My water level is around 6cm below the height of the tank and I'm using Ehiem liberty filter. Maybe can further lower the water level so as to avoid having to place a cover. 
Thanks.

----------


## Wackytpt

Ruisheng,

Why take the risk with bettas?

They are well known jumpers. 

Better safe then sorry. 

Cover the tank unless you want to see Sashimi "macrostoma".  :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Agree with covering, offers 100&#37; insurance. But just want to find out more details or experiences from those who have kept macrostoma. The problem why I want to try avoiding having a cover is that I'm using a hang on filter and then there are CO2 tubing and a pH probe. So must customize a cover.

Now my mac's are adapting well. Both have a liking towards frozen mysis mixed with spirulina. Male is exhibiting more orange tone.




> but now i think i have changed my mind and i'm gonna ask for macrosroma. Good luck with the brooding


Caesar. You will not regret having a mac. Initially I wasn't really into bettas, but with those images of mac flashing around, it's very hard not to agree with them that it's really a Brunei beauty.

----------


## JL23

Hi,
I am keeping lot of wild betta and a pair of Macrostoma too. All of them are good jumpers. Thus, all my tanks for them are with covers.

I had experience of Macrostoma jumping out from tank (more then 1 time)and found in another room.  :Shocked:  They tends to jump more if there are flying insects flying around the surface of your tank.

I had a hang on filter and tubing for my Macrostoma tank. I had bought net (black in colour from hardware shop) to cover the top of tank and had used clips to hold the net to the tank. Spoilt the look of the tank set up though but it will save your Macrostoma from "suciding". Another option is that you can lower the level of your water. Hope the info help.

----------


## leeruisheng

Hi JL23, that's what I wanted to say that having a cover somehow to me spoils the looks of my planted tank. So my option now maybe to lower the water level.

----------


## JL23

Hi,

they are really good jumpers, you might have to lower quite alot of the water level. Guess that will hinder the growth of your plants unless you are just growing moss. :Wink:  How about just get a piece of arcylic or glass to cover the tank??? You can ask the shop to cut holes for you to accomodate the filter and tubing. However, I'm not sure if the cover will affect your plant lightings and will it trap heat in your tank.

----------


## leeruisheng

Hi JL23,

My water level is now around 6cm below the height of the tank. What's yours? Thanks.

----------


## JL23

Hi,

mine about 6cm too. They sure can jump out from that water level.  :Crying:

----------


## cwtan12

I am using net to cover. Those nets have bigger holes than the mosquito netting and can be bought at Jalan Besar

----------


## leeruisheng

They sure are high jumpers. Looks like I'll need a cover.

----------


## valice

Wilson, you can check out from Ranmasatome for the nettings. I think he still have one big bag of netting which I think will be suitable for you to use it to cover your 2ft tank.

I've seen the ones used by Chee Wee at his place. Nice and good as well. His is black in colour while Ranma's is bluish-green.

----------


## eeeeemo

those nets can be bought at DIY shops like homefix..
planning to get some soon.

i was at biotope yesterday.. saw a pair of mac..
but unfortunately they were ill.. male with clouded eyes and female infected and probably dying..
they are wild caught.. those confident of saving them can give a try.

its a pity... =( if not i *would* have snatched them up..

----------


## benny

Here's a short 30 seconds _Betta macrostoma_ mouthbrooding video clip from youtube to inspire you..

YouTube - Holding Mac

And for those with time, this 4 minute video is a must watch.

YouTube - Betta macrostoma mouthbrooding

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

wow, eye opening for me too!!

----------


## trident

The male looks rather uncomfortable with his mouth full.
The 2nd video looks like he is having the time of his life.  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

that video is great and like MrTree you learn something new every day.
it makes me want to try them. haha

mick

----------


## leeruisheng

Some photos to share.

----------


## genes

Gorgeous looking male! Swee!!!

I like that part when the eggs fall out and both rush to bring it back into the mouth...thats so sweet!

----------


## lEddyl

just curious. with dense floating plants. will they still jump?

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks for all the inputs. Bought them as wild caught. That's what the uncle told me. At first very skeptical because I thought it's illegal to export or catch wild mac specimens from Brunei and that they are protected? But still lfs and websites are selling wild caught macs. Can anyone enlighten me?

Not so sure if they can jump with the presence of floating plants. Didn't observe. But one thing I did notice is that they will jump to catch flying insects hovering above the water. With the plant coverage, it blocks their sight and thus maybe not so much jumping. I have yet to place a cover or netting. But will find time. Crossing my fingers that they are still swimming in there.

----------


## johannes

nice specimen you have there bro! :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

> Thanks for all the inputs. Bought them as wild caught. That's what the uncle told me. At first very skeptical because I thought it's illegal to export or catch wild mac specimens from Brunei and that they are protected? But still lfs and websites are selling wild caught macs. Can anyone enlighten me?


If I am not wrong, they are also found in Sarawak, and other parts of Borneo. However, IUCN Red List listed them as a vulnerable species (could be for the Brunei population).

I also seem to remember reading that they show some forms of dimorphism between different populations (can't seem to confirm this now).

----------


## benny

Another interesting video from a chap called "the bentusi"..

YouTube - wild betta macrostoma
For those interested, his gallery is here..

http://vivianstudio.com/proofs/spawn...25-2007?page=1

Cheers,

----------


## leeruisheng

Are otos suitable to include? Thought of adding a few to help maintain the gravel free of untouched food.

----------


## cwtan12

They may eat otocinclus, some will, some wont. Most of my wild betta tanks are with oto. Shrimps are good tankmates. Just buy lots of them if your tank has moss for them to hide.

----------


## leeruisheng

Ok thanks alot cwtan12 but I think shrimps are more of a good food rather than tank mates. I do have moss but sparse. Used to have yamatos but they are either chase out or eaten. 

I'm also having thoughts of red ramhorn snail. What do you think? At least they are more likely to be in the asian biotope I think.

----------


## cwtan12

I also have ramborn in all my tanks. Bettas ignore them. One fish that can be tank mate is SAE but they like to compete food with your bettas and end up very fat eventually.

----------


## leeruisheng

Alright then. I'll get some ramhorns. Thanks alot.

----------


## illumnae

you want some baby ones free? lol...i have alot infesting my tanks...we can have an apisto/betta chitchat session too  :Wink:

----------


## leeruisheng

That's very kind of you. :Smile:  But it's alright and wanna checkout what's stocking in lfs.

----------


## drakeho

can i check how big can they grow to ?

----------


## leeruisheng

Ram's horn snail around 1cm. _B. macrostoma_ around 12cm.

----------


## bentusi

greeting guys. Happy Valentines' day.

I'm The Bentusi.

I just want to say hi to all and invite you guys guys to visit my thread about my mac breeding project on ultimatebettas.com.

My 3 pairs of betta rubras will arrived tomorow, Friday. I had too much luck on breeding macs, hopefully I will get the same luck on rubras.

thanks all

----------


## leeruisheng

Hello Bentusi. No problem man. Rubras are easy breed. Once they are at it, they will always be mating round the clock.

----------


## leeruisheng

Tank setup

----------


## leeruisheng

Hello,

My tank is scattered with unslightly snails. Thought of adding in a small puffer to handle them. But knowing that puffer contains toxic in their system, would mac attack and eat this guy as well?

----------


## leeruisheng

The moss have established and its complimenting the mac.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Your male looks great and constracting with the fresh grown mossess!!
Having clear water can view the fishes better  :Wink: 
No cover for your tank?

----------


## leeruisheng

mmm yeah no cover. It has been 6 months already.

----------

